# Final Fantasy III für Iphone



## DaBaEsTn (2. Februar 2012)

*Final Fantasy III für Iphone*

Hallo Leute,

da ich mir nicht sicher bin, wo ich meine Frage posten sollte, wende ich mich mal hier an euch. Sollte ich nicht richtig sein, bitte ich um Vergebung! :p

Funktioniert FF III auf einem Iphone 3G mit iOS 4.2.1? Hat es jemand und könnte mir kurz Feedback geben?

Ich bin Besitzer eines Iphone 3G (16gb, 4.2.1iOS) und bin am überlegen mir FF III zu holen. Da die Beschreibung bzgl. der Kompatibilität mit den Geräten sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt, bin ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher, ob die App auf einem 3G funktioniert. Der Preis spricht jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dafür, dass ich's einfach ausprobier... nur um danach festzustellen, dass ich 13€ ausm Fenster geworfen hab . Per Google bekomme ich leider kaum Treffer zu meiner Frage und wenn, dann nicht gerade seriöse.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Grüße


----------

